# Ozark Trail Multitool



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

This tool is nice, cheap, but horribly broken. Mine came with a missing screw, and broke the next day. I guess you get what you pay for but this was really, really, bad. It's ok for emergencies, but sucks as primary. Overall, I can barely, but I still do recommend this product. It's meh by my standards. 


"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

ThePrepDerp said:


> This tool is nice, cheap, but horribly broken. Mine came with a missing screw, and broke the next day. I guess you get what you pay for but this was really, really, bad. It's ok for emergencies, but sucks as primary. Overall, I can barely, but I still do recommend this product. It's meh by my standards.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


You confuse the hell out of me.....


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

ThePrepDerp said:


> This tool is nice, cheap, but horribly broken. Mine came with a missing screw, and broke the next day. I guess you get what you pay for but this was really, really, bad. It's ok for emergencies, but sucks as primary. Overall, I can barely, but I still do recommend this product. It's meh by my standards.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


You have a multi-tool that was improperly assembled, promptly broke, and you recommend it, though barely?

I realize budgets matter, but wouldn't you rather save some money and buy something that lasts more than a day? I bought some multi-tools at Sears that were less than $10 each and they have lasted years.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ozark Trails products are low cost Walmart-equivalent products and are generally of poor quality. I can see why you recommend them. Who doesn't want a low grade multi-tool missing parts?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I suspect Derp is a troll.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I suspect Derp is a troll.


He claims to be 17 so that could explain the troll like behavior.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Grimm said:


> He claims to be 17 so that could explain the troll like behavior.


Like the pic grimm! is that a rat terrier?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Like the pic grimm! is that a rat terrier?


9 week old male Brittany. He is 5 months old now.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Grimm said:


> He claims to be 17 so that could explain the troll like behavior.


Yep, that would explain some things.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Grimm said:


> 9 week old male Brittany. He is 5 months old now.


Nice for your daughter to have a good friend!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Nice for your daughter to have a good friend!


Buddy is my dad's new pup. My folks' male Britt passed away over a year ago and they felt the tug for a new puppy. They were worried about their 13 yr old female Britt being a real bitch with the puppy but they have been best friends.

Roo has Winter. She says that Winnie is not my dog so I guess Winnie is her dog.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I suspect Derp is a troll.


No, he freely admits he is new at this and is 17 years old. We have some other teenagers on the forum, as well as some other newbies from time to time, so there is no reason not to include him.

Our typical troll is someone who shows up and is either trying to sell something, or claims to be some sort of survivalist stud and a hero in his own mind. Derp has not done either of those things.

On the other hand as a newbie, he is going to make some mistakes, e.g. recommending a multi-tool that broke. Any of us could make a mistake and most of us think someone else has made a mistake in recommending something even if we think our own decisions are terrific. 

I'm going to disagree with something I think is a bad idea, but I don't see any reason to call him a troll, or otherwise chase him away just because of a poor recommendation. I think we have already helped him with his BOB and he is trying to participate in a constructive way.

Derp: Let me again welcome you to the forum.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

ThePrepDerp said:


> This tool is nice, cheap, but horribly broken. Mine came with a missing screw, and broke the next day. I guess you get what you pay for but this was really, really, bad. It's ok for emergencies, but sucks as primary. Overall, I can barely, but I still do recommend this product. It's meh by my standards.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


The Leatherman "Wave" is probably my favorite multi-tool. The price is reasonable. You can usually find them for around $30.00 and the quality is excellent. It's a good investment.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Plus one on the wave, i have a few and its the only mt ill buy, i use them often n they hold up very well..


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> The Leatherman "Wave" is probably my favorite multi-tool. The price is reasonable. You can usually find them for around $30.00 and the quality is excellent. It's a good investment.


I have two of these. One I purchased and one my company gave to me. They are great tools but I really would like to know where to find one for $30


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Used Leatherman tools can be found on eBay or other online rummage sites for reasonable prices. I picked up a used Wave off of Craigslist for $40 last fall and it came with a leather holster. I actually prefer the Leatherman OHT to the Wave.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Leatherman Surge (more than 1 ) they are really handy, I did manage to break the pliers, but I mailed that unit to leatherman and they sent me a new one. (Don't apply side torque to the pliers they don't like it) the surge has several multi option tools, you can get replacable screwdriver bits and the saw holder can also hold a file. The first Surge I received as a gift, it came with a selection of screwdriver bits. (I think they are about $100.00 new here)


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

labotomi said:


> I have two of these. One I purchased and one my company gave to me. They are great tools but I really would like to know where to find one for $30


Ooops! My bad. I meant the Leatherman Sidekick. I don't like scissors on multi-tools.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a LeatherMan Wave and I like it for some things. I see them for about $40 used, but in excellent shape.

These are my extended Right Hand: the Gerber 600

I can NOT accurately speculate how many times these things have saved my Butt!! 
*WAAAY more than I can count!!*


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> No, he freely admits he is new at this and is 17 years old. We have some other teenagers on the forum, as well as some other newbies from time to time, so there is no reason not to include him.
> 
> Our typical troll is someone who shows up and is either trying to sell something, or claims to be some sort of survivalist stud and a hero in his own mind. Derp has not done either of those things.
> 
> ...


Jeez, take a chill pill and pull the stick out of you butt it's the interwebz for Christ sake!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the Gerber Suspension mulitool also. I know that Leatherman seems to be the "standard", but The Gerbers have held up to everything I've put them through with one exception and that was completely my fault.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

For those of us old enough to remember, Leatherman was the first multi-tool on the market. Prior to that the closest thing was a Swiss Army Knife. Leatherman's first multi-tool was well made and it was an immediate hit. Everyone that came afterward was basically a copycat, regardless of how good the product they made.

For quite awhile Leatherrman meant multi-tool the way Xerox means copier.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since we're showing them off, this is the Leatherman OHT (one handed tool). I have several of them and find them more user-friendly than other makes / models. I do have several misc. tools that I have acquired along the way, including a Gerber Diesel.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

This Sog power plier multi tool i used when i worked for the state doing trails, firefighting, fisheries, fencing, autoshop stuff, searches, household projects, sawyer projects n i even plucked my eyebrows with it once or twice. Its been a realiable sturdy tool over the years n now its retired to my daypack / bob. It could use a cleaning n the blade is a tad dull but it has all the little doo dads tucked nicly inside. I got it in 1995 n it was a dont leave home without it tool..like my coffee..id still carry it with me had i not be in a controlled facility.

Lots of impressive looking ones theyve come oit with..that last one looks like it will morph into a little transformet robot..lol,..


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooch said:


> View attachment 8679
> 
> 
> This Sog power plier multi tool i used when i worked for the state doing trails, firefighting, fisheries, fencing, autoshop stuff, searches, household projects, sawyer projects n i even plucked my eyebrows with it once or twice. Its been a realiable sturdy tool over the years n now its retired to my daypack / bob. It could use a cleaning n the blade is a tad dull but it has all the little doo dads tucked nicly inside. I got it in 1995 n it was a dont leave home without it tool..like my coffee..id still carry it with me had i not be in a controlled facility.
> ...


Hooch I have one exactly like that, it's my favorite. I've had several others over the years, but my SOG has never failed me.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

awesome!! I love it too. Co-workers had leathermans n gerbers but the models they had I thought were wimpy and they broke on folks alot. It looks like those companies have come out with better tools that have some weight and stregnth added but Ill own a Sog anyday..Id even bring it to crab feasts n use it to crack crabbies with...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

labotomi said:


> I have two of these. One I purchased and one my company gave to me. They are great tools but I really would like to know where to find one for $30


The TSA has thousands of them .
Along with a bunch of other stuff they stole form passengers held hostage.
I worked at an airport ,not for the TSA, and I saw first hand what happens in the bag well.
They busted 3 TSA guys for stealing stuff. They were selling it on eBay.
One guy had over 250 pounds of knives and multi-tools waiting to sell.
No arrests, no admission from the TSA. They were just quietly fired.

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> Leatherman's first multi-tool was well made and it was an immediate hit. Everyone that came afterward was basically a copycat, regardless of how good the product they made.


Yes..... and No.

Just like the Ford Model T, it was a huge hit and became a legend.
However, it didn't take long before better products came out to surpass it.

I have had a couple 1st and 2nd gen Leathermans, and to be honest - I DO NOT like them. 
So much so that if I am carrying that weight, I want a better tool.



Geek999 said:


> For quite awhile Leatherrman meant multi-tool the way Xerox means copier.


Yep - and just like Xerox, both usage terms have been dying off. It's just as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

backlash said:


> The TSA has thousands of them .
> They were selling it on eBay.


A lot of places that sell "multi-tools" on ebay do not try to hide the fact that the stuff is from TSA seizures. Most of mine are.

Other things, like cameras stolen and such - those thieves should have been prosecuted for sure.

I don't like that TSA is taking knifes and stuff but I feel changing that policy is still a long ways off.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> this is the Leatherman OHT (one handed tool). I have several of them and find them more user-friendly than other makes / models.


I see they copied Gerber on the sliding-pliers head part.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

labotomi said:


> I like the Gerber Suspension mulitool also. I know that Leatherman seems to be the "standard", but The Gerbers have held up to everything I've put them through with one exception and that was completely my fault.


I have an ancient Gerber I use on the trapline. I love it too!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I see they copied Gerber on the sliding-pliers head part.


You mean improved upon.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> A lot of places that sell "multi-tools" on ebay do not try to hide the fact that the stuff is from TSA seizures. Most of mine are.
> 
> Other things, like cameras stolen and such - those thieves should have been prosecuted for sure.
> 
> I don't like that TSA is taking knifes and stuff but I feel changing that policy is still a long ways off.


Yes the TSA sells stuff on eBay but the guys I was talking about stole them from the TSA and then sold them for their own profit.
TSA frowns on people stealing the stuff they steal from passengers . 
Most of the cheap crap is sold through the GSA stores.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> The Leatherman "Wave" is probably my favorite multi-tool. The price is reasonable. You can usually find them for around $30.00 and the quality is excellent. It's a good investment.


I've got a Wave, too! It's in my everyday carry. It's well built, and it's quality is excellent. I also have a Leatherman Mini Tool I inherited from my father (they stopped making those). I have to admit, I've never tried other brands, but I LOVE it! IMHO, Multitools are one of the best things ever invented! They're America's answer to the Swiss Army Knife! The Wave has a pair of scissors THAT ACTUALLY WORKS! :2thumb: You can tell I'm pleased as punch with it!

But mine cost me more than $30, though, it was more like about $50. The only thing about it that annoys me is that they claim you can open it with just one hand. I don't see how without slicing open your thumb.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I open mine single handed, pretty much daily..


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Walmart house products tend to be very low quality at best. I had made the mistake years ago of buying some of their compasses. the plastic cases tended to leak after about a year. I am not sure what was the fluid the Chinese used to make them with but it smelled like you know what. As for TOOLS of any kind I always go with US made if possible. 

If my kids lives depend on something I want it to work. GB


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I keep one of these Ozark Trails in my tackle box and gave one to the kiddo. They are cheap and you don't feel too bad when they break. They are good for occasional use. As for my EDC multi, I carry a Leatherman Rebar. It's the one I got a few months back on a really good clearance deal from Target. I use it almost daily. In fact, I was cutting wire out in the garden with it this morning.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Walmart house products tend to be very low quality at best.


*SOME* of the "Ozark Trail" stuff is OK, but you have to be careful!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Another happy Sidekick user, here. I'm not so sure I'd like to have a OHT...possibly too easily opened, and could accidentally open causing injury if you are not 100% familiar with it's characteristics...just me. If I'm doing something that will involves the need for a tool, I get the tool ready to use, then continue. Sure, I can see where there could be times when you need your MT open and at the ready NOW...something goes badly wrong and you have seconds to react before a bad and unexpected thing turns very ugly.

I have had a few low-cost MT (translated: cheaply made, waste of money) over the years and I eventually find an easy way to cause a failure (even a broken can opener can be cause for a set-back). I decided that instead of spending money to replace broken tools every few years to, instead, just get a good one and be done with that chapter. I settled on the Leatherman Sidekick due to it's simple no-frills design, as I wanted something for dual-purpose, as in EDC and survival. Simple usually translates to durability and reliability, providing it was constructed with quality in mind. With the leather pouch and carabiner, it allows for multiple carry options. The Sidekick's multiple blades will prove to be very useful for survival, as well as the saw and file. I do use it on occasion for quick and simple adjustments on things when I don't have easy access to the proper tools, but when I'm actually going to work on something in depth, that's when the toolbox comes out. I did learn that you can strip the head on phillips headlamp adjustment screws with the sidekick's phillips driver, if they are stubborn...that was one of those times when the tool box should have come out. Even good quality multitools have their limitations.

I do like being able to buy replacement parts, if needed, and their warranty, but, above all else the made in USA quality. It's hard to find US-made tools/goods, but I buy it where/when it fits my needs. I don't own and haven't used any Gerber or SOG MTs, so can't vouch for them, but Leatherman has a solid reputation...I definitely recommend the Sidekick for BOB/GHB.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I own a lot of cheap tools, but, then I own a lot more high quality tools. They both have their place, IMHO. I'd rather have a cheap tool than NO tool, and yes, they can break, but most of the cheap things I have are just fine when used within their limitations. I have seen a lot more tools break from misuse than from shoddy manufacture. This may have something to do with the fact that our public schools have taken out the shop classes to fit in all the crap classes in vogue today.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ThePrepDerp said:


> This tool is nice, cheap, but horribly broken. Mine came with a missing screw, and broke the next day. I guess you get what you pay for but this was really, really, bad. It's ok for emergencies, but sucks as primary. Overall, I can barely, but I still do recommend this product. It's meh by my standards.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


How about a pic or a link?:dunno:


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like you would be better off with a rock. My rock came with a little dirt on it, it was horribly hard, it was a little heavy, but nearly unbreakable so I think I would still recommend this product.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

HardCider said:


> Sounds like you would be better off with a rock. My rock came with a little dirt on it, it was horribly hard, it was a little heavy, but nearly unbreakable so I think I would still recommend this product.


Leatherman doesn't make rocks so it must have been made in China. Cheap imitation IMO.


----------

